# Got a Warning in Airport Drop in SFO Airport



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

Was told by police officer we are not allowed to pick up or drop off at airport... I was given a warning and told that next time I may likely get a ticket for a misdemeanor and get my car towed and held for 30 days...

Is he right? I did not argue with him since he said it was just a warning.

By the way I was dropping off a passenger and not picking anybody up... I know we not allowed to pick up but always assumed we can drop off.. Been doing this since 7/19/14 and that was my first warning for an airport run...


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought we could drop off too. I have seen many cops when I drop off and they have never said anything to me. Not to mention Uber pays us $4.00 for every SFO drop off. I never pick up at SFO though.....


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Were you wearing the U tradedress?

The drop offs have never been legal, they have just been tolerated by airport police because:
1. it's very hard to enforce as the drop of procedure is quick and look like any other public drop.
2. It's bad rider PR for the airports to have transportation providers refuse rides to an airport. Riders get on twitter and start yelling. 

I would imagine with the recent news about the LA and SFO attorney generals threatening legal action for TNC's continued non authorized business at airports the Police are feeling some enforcement heat.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

So far.....

No problem with cops at SFO. Drop off right I front of cops. Several cops have told me we are clear to drop off but not pick up. 

Did they give you a code section they claim you are violating? That is information we need.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

yes i had the trade dress on bottom right hand corner..he told it was just a warning but he said that next time they may give a a ticket for not having proper trade dress and they will tow and hold my car for 30 days...

i don't know if this cop does not know what hes doing but he wasn't dress like a regular cop..he was wearing regular clothes but you can still tell he looks like a cop because his under cover outfit was so obvious..walking back and forth with no luggage in terminal 1...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> yes i had the trade dress on bottom right hand corner..he told it was just a warning but he said that next time they may give a a ticket for not having proper trade dress and they will tow and hold my car for 30 days...
> 
> i don't know if this cop does not know what hes doing but he wasn't dress like a regular cop..he was wearing regular clothes but you can still tell he looks like a cop because his under cover outfit was so obvious..walking back and forth with no luggage in terminal 1...


Did he show you a badge?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

He may have been a member of the Ground Transportation Compliance Unit. That was a newly formed group about 6 months ago with 3 officers. And as far as I can tell all they have been doing is giving warnings. Seem to have no spine whatsoever. At least the motor bikes will write a ticket these folks do not seem to want to get their hands dirty.

Think he might have meant they will ticket you for not having the proper airport registration sticker (on the rear bumper) . He might have just said trade dress accidentally . but you seemed to have that. (although since Uber is not really authorized to do business at SFO they never been approved of what their proper trade dress is)

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1912259_709941445693459_2096350590_n.jpg


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> He may have been a member of the Ground Transportation Compliance Unit. That was a newly formed group about 6 months ago with 3 officers. And as far as I can tell all they have been doing is giving warnings. Seem to have no spine whatsoever. At least the motor bikes will write a ticket these folks do not seem to want to get their hands dirty.
> 
> Think he might have meant they will ticket you for not having the proper airport registration sticker (on the rear bumper) . He might have just said trade dress accidentally . but you seemed to have that. (although since Uber is not really authorized to do business at SFO they never been approved of what their proper trade dress is)
> 
> https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1912259_709941445693459_2096350590_n.jpg


Ok...that memo says they are uniformed. So they should have a badge. No badge. Nothing to talk about. Infact I would call over a cop to verify who this is.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if your dummies would take that phone off your dash and put it in the cupholder then no one can tell you from a normal car. I swear I can spot most uber guys a mile away because they display that phone like a trophy wife.

Know where you are going, keep the phone low profile, and if ur really worried have a passenger sit up front.

You are just dropping off some friends at the airport. POOF legal!


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did he show you a badge?


yes i saw his badge on his belt...i was planning on asking even when i saw it already but since it was just a warning i did not give him a hard time..


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> yes i saw his badge on his belt...i was planning on asking even when i saw it already but since it was just a warning i did not give him a hard time..


Good...next time ask him what code section you are violating and write it down.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Had this happen to me several weeks ago at SJO. They let me off with a warning but made it very clear that if they saw me there again, I'd be cited on the spot. SJO PD said it applied to picking up & dropping off.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Good...next time ask him what code section you are violating and write it down.


Sounds like from what the cop said, next time he will be writing it down, on a citation.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Sounds like from what the cop said, next time he will be writing it down, on a citation.


I'm going to SFO tomorrow. I will see if I can find someone to fill me in while I'm there. So far everyone there say drop off is ok...pick is a violation. Then I see this guy getting warned. I wonder if it is some miscommunication? If it isn't then id like to know what the code section is.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Were you wearing the U tradedress?
> 
> The drop offs have never been legal, they have just been tolerated by airport police because:
> 1. it's very hard to enforce as the drop of procedure is quick and look like any other public drop.
> ...


Here one of the drivers told me he goes in to hourly parking and drops the passenger off. Here it is only a short walk to either terminal and you don't have the airport gestapo breathing down your neck. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Well if your dummies would take that phone off your dash and put it in the cupholder then no one can tell you from a normal car. I swear I can spot most uber guys a mile away because they display that phone like a trophy wife.
> 
> Know where you are going, keep the phone low profile, and if ur really worried have a passenger sit up front.
> 
> You are just dropping off some friends at the airport. POOF legal!


Give 'em a hug and cuddle good-bye, shed a tear to make it all look legit. Perhaps you'll win an Academy award as well!

The Things you gotta do for a living!


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I'm going to SFO tomorrow. I will see if I can find someone to fill me in while I'm there. So far everyone there say drop off is ok...pick is a violation. Then I see this guy getting warned. I wonder if it is some miscommunication? If it isn't then id like to know what the code section is.


Can you let us know what you find out after you visit the Uber offices.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> Can you let us know what you find out after you visit the Uber offices.


I'm not going to Uber's offices. I'm going to SFO. When there are issues like this the people we should be talking to are police officers, sometimes specifically tasked to details like this, to get what their enforcement actions are. If I can't stay I might just have to schedule a day to go do this.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I'm not going to Uber's offices. I'm going to SFO. When there are issues like this the people we should be talking to are police officers, sometimes specifically tasked to details like this, to get what their enforcement actions are. If I can't stay I might just have to schedule a day to go do this.


Well there are actually 2 groups you should talk to. One the police because they are the front line. But where they usually get their direction from on who and what to concentrate on with commercial enforcement is the Ground Transportation Unit Or GTU.

San Francisco International Airport GTU, 
Building 14 South Area Drive 
San Francisco, CA 94128
(650) 821-3600

They very well may have a PUC representative in there as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea...I know who GTU is. Problem is I should hit SFO at around 6pm. If my sisters son is with me then I won't be hanging around talking shop. So it might have to be another day.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Any update on your talks with the SFO Airport Police?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

CPUC has already addressed this:
http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/NR/rdonlyres...7F0/0/LettertoTravisKalanickofUberX061014.pdf
Portion of:

*"In the CPUC's September decision we made clear that each TNC must abide by the airport rules."

Specifically, we adopted this explicit rule:*

*Operations at Airports: TNC's shall not conduct any operations on the property of or into any airport unless such operations are authorized by the airport authority involved.*

I have obtained the required permits for Sacramento Airports. It required a review and copies of my DL, Insurance & registration. There was a vehicle inspection and a $30 fee and my car was equipped with a transponder ($1.25 fee for each trip into the airport) and an identifying permit. I found it to be a painless situation that allows me to legally operate on airport premises. To me alone, this is enough to keep the taxi drivers from complaining (but they probably will) and I don't have to look out over my shoulder when I'm getting my pax loaded and possibly getting them delayed.

Based on all of that, the airports are really beginning to crack down and I would advise that drivers take it to heart. Sure, Uber will pay the $100 or whatever fine there is, but I want to provide my paxs with a worry free experience. The Airport Operations person was very nice but he also meant business. He said they have the app and are going to catch those that are not complying. Is Uber aware of this? Yes, the Authority has told them as part of their September decision. I don't think I need to state why they may not have passed this down. On the other side, I am an independent contractor and I'm aware of the negative statement being made about Uber, but it is my responsibility to take action when necessary and I made the conscious decision to sign on.

My 2 cents.....


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I have obtained the required permits for Sacramento Airports. It required a review and copies of my DL, Insurance & registration. There was a vehicle inspection and a $30 fee and my car was equipped with a transponder ($1.25 fee for each trip into the airport) and an identifying permit.


PT do you have a TCP permit? Or commercial insurance?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Per the Ground Transportation office at the Sacramento airport, I am not required to have a TCP permit. This is also covered under the CPUC September decision on Uber and Lyft operating in California. This is where the category of TNC's was created. The Ground Transportation office classifies UberX as 'Pre-arranged Transportation' and am only allowed on the airport property when I have a ride. My 'visits' are tracking by a transponder that is required by the GTO. Their permit is required for both drop off and pick up. There are some 'rogue' operators that are removing their trade dress and are 'cruising' the airport terminals for pick ups. The GTO is monitoring the Uber app and is going to clamp down on these drivers. There is a $100 fine for breaking the regs. I am working with my insurance company now regarding insurance. I have the specified amount of coverage now.
This link will take you to the overview of the CPUC's TNC's regulations.

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/NR/rdonlyres/208D6DD5-F4A3-4A66-8B7C-65CDB0F4265E/0/TNCLimoRegulation_v1.pdf


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

apparently you were scammed by dressed up Lyft driver


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure I understand your comment...


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I am working with my insurance company now regarding insurance. I have the specified amount of coverage now.


That's interesting that is the first CA airport I have heard of that is allowing TNC acccess without a TCP. But I am unclear you said your Insurance was acceptable, was that personal insurance or commercial? And what are you working with your company now for if it was adequate? And what level did the airport require? 750K?

Is there a link to an online form that operators have to fill out or listing of requirements?

I think everyone would get legal if they allow personal insurance and no TCP requirment.

Sorry for all the questions it's just you ar the first one who has ever successfully been legal that I have heard of (without a TCP).


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> That's interesting that is the first CA airport I have heard of that is allowing TNC acccess without a TCP. But I am unclear you said your Insurance was acceptable, was that personal insurance or commercial? And what are you working with your company now for if it was adequate? And what level did the airport require? 750K?
> 
> Is there a link to an online form that operators have to fill out or listing of requirements?
> 
> ...


No problem. The airport accepted my personal insurance. All I had to do was show proof. I meet my personal requirements, $500,00, etc. I am looking to see if I need commercial. I also took a copy of Uber's blanket insurance policy that the CPUC has required them to have. Like I said, the CPUC created the new category of TNC (Trade Network Carriers) since we are a tech based carrier. The TCP allows you direct on site airport access whereas TNC's can only go on premise if there is a 'pre arranged' pax.

Link:

http://www.sacramento.aero/scas/opportunities/permits

LA County might be different. You might want to check their website for similar information. I just want to see a level playing field as I can see on the Uber app, other Uber drivers circling the terminal waiting for the ping and not displaying their trade dress so they won't get fined


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> Was told by police officer we are not allowed to pick up or drop off at airport... I was given a warning and told that next time I may likely get a ticket for a misdemeanor and get my car towed and held for 30 days...
> 
> Is he right? I did not argue with him since he said it was just a warning.
> 
> By the way I was dropping off a passenger and not picking anybody up... I know we not allowed to pick up but always assumed we can drop off.. Been doing this since 7/19/14 and that was my first warning for an airport run...


Seriously - how can so many drivers on UberX not understand if they are breaking the law or not?

I don't know in every city as Uber has buckled or caved in more and more markets now...

The position in sydney is about to come to a head and they will be forced to only use legal legitimate drivers and vehicles. The truth is these drivers will all then make more money! The illegal UberX is just plain outright exploitation...

The situation in sidney I have made quite clear at the arrestinguber site

Please UberX drivers... wise up and look at whether you are acting legally or not.

Certain gouvernments and local authorities are going to retrospectively hammer hundreds no thousands of drivers.

Does anyone think Uber will cover tens of thousands of fines if the anoints are in the double digit $millions or greater?

DON"T hold your breath guys...

At least be informed!

If you still choose to operate illegally then at least you do so knowingly and you cannot try to blame Uber... (I know not all drivers on X are illegal but the vast majority are AND IT IS THIS PHENOMENON that is really screwing over pall the previously (mainly) professional drivers who pay their dues and run a legal business...

COMMENTS ???


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> The TCP allows you direct on site airport access whereas TNC's can only go on premise if there is a 'pre arranged' pax.


Well at LAX even TCP cars have to have a valid waybill with a job to be on the premisis so they do not enjoy unlimited access. It has always been that way with limos at most airports. If you do not have a job there is really no reason for you to be there since all your jobs are prearranged.

I did look at that link and I could see no mention of TNC category or anything that said personal insurance was acceptable? Am I missing something? Or have they just not updated those documents yet?

And if you want an even playing field write to Uber and tell them you are now airport legal and give them the process for you becoming airport legal. They will gladly force everyone else to do it as well to be on the good side of the airport. Then once they have a good number of people legal they can change the app so that only legal operators get the pick ups. (can't do much about drop offs).

They then can use SAC as an example of how things should work to other airports.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Well at LAX even TCP cars have to have a valid waybill with a job to be on the premisis so they do not enjoy unlimited access. It has always been that way with limos at most airports. If you do not have a job there is really no reason for you to be there since all your jobs are prearranged.
> 
> I did look at that link and I could see no mention of TNC category or anything that said personal insurance was acceptable? Am I missing something? Or have they just not updated those documents yet?
> 
> ...


The ordinance that the CPUC put in place (see my earlier post) clarifies the TNC. If you look at the Ground Transportation Ordinance:

11.09.135 Insurance.

The holder of a ground transportation permit shall at all times during the term thereof maintain in full force and effect, at no cost to the County of Sacramento, comprehensive form automobile liability insurance and workers compensation insurance *where applicable*, as determined in an amount by the County Risk Management Office and detailed in the Sacramento County Airport System Ground Transportation Rules and Regulations, or other increased limit as may be required by the California Public Utilities Commission for those ground transportation permit holders over which that Commission has regulatory control. Each such policy of insurance shall be issued by an admitted insurer or insurers as defined by the California Insurance Code or by an insurer of insurers expressly approved in writing by the County Risk Manager.

I had already contacted Uber regarding the permits as they originally told me that I only needed to display my trade dress as I was an UberX. They stated it 'should be OK'. I went back to them and stated that that really was not a strong enough clarification. I never got a clarification from them. The Ground Transportation person that I got my permit from told me that they had already had meetings with Uber and they were made aware of this.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> The ordinance that the CPUC put in place (see my earlier post) clarifies the TNC. If you look at the Ground Transportation Ordinance:
> 
> 11.09.135 Insurance.
> 
> ...Each such policy of insurance shall be issued by an admitted insurer or insurers as defined by the California Insurance Code or by an insurer of insurers expressly approved in writing by the County Risk Manager.


So the County Risk Manager must have approved James River Policy because as far as I know they are not a CA admitted carrier.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So the County Risk Manager must have approved James River Policy because as far as I know they are not a CA admitted carrier.


I presented the GTO with a copy of the JR policy and there was no question regarding this from them. I had heard (yes, heresay) from another Uber driver that he got his permit just before the GTO stopped issuing them as Uber/Raiser still had some documentation to present. It was only a day after that when I called the GTO and they stated that they were, once again, issuing permits. I thought it best to get down there before someone changed their mind. Once again, I want to operate to give my paxs a positive experience by being in compliance with the airport regulations. Uber support stated that I had to have trade dress on display when I was on airport property. I hope other Uber drivers are complying so that we maintain a positive appearance to the public. There has, unfortunately, been some bad press out there and that's what we don't need.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Is Uber making any kind of push getting drivers to get legal? I know in some markets when they want to get compliant with an ordinance they will offer an incentive of some kind if you get it by a certain date. Any of that coming down from them?

And Also have they started adding the tolls ($1.25) automatically for each trip? Or do you have to do a fare review?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Is Uber making any kind of push getting drivers to get legal? I know in some markets when they want to get compliant with an ordinance they will offer an incentive of some kind if you get it by a certain date. Any of that coming down from them?
> 
> And Also have they started adding the tolls ($1.25) automatically for each trip? Or do you have to do a fare review?


 I have contacted Uber regarding the the GTO regulations and I have not gotten any response from them regarding that issue. I think since they feel they have done their due diligence with the CPUC that it's up to the drivers to comply. I look at the $1.25 airport fee as my cost of doing business as I choose to go there. The overall fare from airport to Sac is about $30- 35 depending on location (downtown). The GTO lists carrier reports on their web site. One Uber driver in September had over 40 trips, so at an average of $30, that's $1200 and would have incurred approximately $50 in airport fees. I can absorb that easily and once again give my paxs a positive experience. I would hope/think that after a point that Uber wouldn't want to continue to pay the $100 fines that drivers not following protocol could be racking up.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I look at the $1.25 airport fee as my cost of doing business as I choose to go there. The overall fare from airport to Sac is about $30- 35 depending on location (downtown). The GTO lists carrier reports on their web site. One Uber driver in September had over 40 trips, so at an average of $30, that's $1200 and would have incurred approximately $50 in airport fees. I can absorb that easily and once again give my paxs a positive experience. I would hope/think that after a point that Uber wouldn't want to continue to pay the $100 fines that drivers not following protocol could be racking up.


Listen if you continue to absorb it Uber will keep expecting you to absorb it. They can easily set it up for any trip to or from the airport gets charged $1.25. I am sure they do it for Black and SUV. What will motivate them is when they get 100s of fare reviews each day and have to manually add the tolls. Someone will wake up and say "why don't we just give these UberX guys their toll for airport runs automatically and cut down on 10% of our work load."

Problem is though the drivers not legal will get a $1.25 windfall as the app cannot distinguish registered from non registered on drop offs. they can however GeoFence the Airport to give all pick ups to registered drivers and thus giving the toll to the people who are actually paying it. They probably wont do that till either they have enough drivers registered to handle the demand, or you guys speak up and demand it.

I mean come on after all these rate cuts and you are leaving money on the table? That is a tax the consumer should be paying, just like when they land at an airport they pay a fee.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh Sorry, just realized you guys are still at $2.00 a mile. Guess they do not want disgruntled drivers talking with lawmakers that get in their back seat. Consider when you are at $1.10 a mile about collecting that $1.25 per trip. Nothing like driving a mile for free.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Listen if you continue to absorb it Uber will keep expecting you to absorb it. They can easily set it up for any trip to or from the airport gets charged $1.25. I am sure they do it for Black and SUV. What will motivate them is when they get 100s of fare reviews each day and have to manually add the tolls. Someone will wake up and say "why don't we just give these UberX guys their toll for airport runs automatically and cut down on 10% of our work load."
> 
> Problem is though the drivers not legal will get a $1.25 windfall as the app cannot distinguish registered from non registered on drop offs. they can however GeoFence the Airport to give all pick ups to registered drivers and thus giving the toll to the people who are actually paying it. They probably wont do that till either they have enough drivers registered to handle the demand, or you guys speak up and demand it.
> 
> I mean come on after all these rate cuts and you are leaving money on the table? That is a tax the consumer should be paying, just like when they land at an airport they pay a fee.


I appreciate your concern. I live in Folsom, which is about 25 miles outside of Sac. I figure I might get 10 runs a month to the airport, probably less from Folsom, but I want to be on the 'legal' side of things. Just less to be concerned with. However that Folsom run to the airport could run up to about $60 and that will usually put me in the downtown area which is only about 12 miles from the airport, and that's about a $28 run. I'm not out to get rich but subsidize my other income and so far, I'm hitting my goal.

I am able to see the report for all drivers going into the airport including registered Uber drivers. There has been some scuttle about geo fencing to keep the drivers from cruising the property. The last report I saw shows 18 registered Uber driver in September, up from 8 in August.

I did see your second email about the $ dif in milage and hope that it stays up In Sac. I know you guys in LA are taking a beating.

I hope that people in these forums continue to give positive feedback so we can make the best of Uber's policies. Like I have said, I came into this 3 weeks ago with eyes wide open. I have developed a spreadsheet that tracks every possible dime I can use for write offs I used to be an accountant, but got tired of working in a cube for someone else and punch a time clock every day. I like the freedom this gives me.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I'd give my eyeteeth to be at $2 per mile!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Listen if you continue to absorb it Uber will keep expecting you to absorb it. They can easily set it up for any trip to or from the airport gets charged $1.25. I am sure they do it for Black and SUV. What will motivate them is when they get 100s of fare reviews each day and have to manually add the tolls. Someone will wake up and say "why don't we just give these UberX guys their toll for airport runs automatically and cut down on 10% of our work load."
> 
> Problem is though the drivers not legal will get a $1.25 windfall as the app cannot distinguish registered from non registered on drop offs. they can however GeoFence the Airport to give all pick ups to registered drivers and thus giving the toll to the people who are actually paying it. They probably wont do that till either they have enough drivers registered to handle the demand, or you guys speak up and demand it.
> 
> I mean come on after all these rate cuts and you are leaving money on the table? That is a tax the consumer should be paying, just like when they land at an airport they pay a fee.


The airport pickup fees at Sydney airport are are charged automatically here for Black/SUV/Lux cars.

So UBER has the program to do it. They are probably banking on drivers simply not bothering for a $1.00. Here its $5-6


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The airport pickup fees at Sydney airport are are charged automatically here for Black/SUV/Lux cars.
> 
> So UBER has the program to do it. They are probably banking on drivers simply not bothering for a $1.00. Here its $5-6


Thanks for the info. It may not be available for UberX, but I think I'll contact them to see if it's doable here. Hey, $1.25 buys my donuts for the day!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Thanks for the info. It may not be available for UberX, but I think I'll contact them to see if it's doable here. Hey, $1.25 buys my donuts for the day!


Just ask them what they do for Uber Black and SUV. They have the same (if not more) fees correct? I am sure those guys are not eating them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Thanks for the info. It may not be available for UberX, but I think I'll contact them to see if it's doable here. Hey, $1.25 buys my donuts for the day!


Chocolate with sprinkles I hope!


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't even rock the uber U anymore and take the phone out every time u go to the airport just to be safe.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

i do the same thing. lately i have had the passenger sit up front and i put the phone on the floor of the car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I won't risk a misdemeanor trespass charge for $20. Not that I think I'm above doing it, but I can't have a criminal record if I want a job again in my field.

I would do it, but the price I'd feel comfortable with given low risk but big consequences for me is $1000 per airport drop, not $10 - $20.


----------

